# How much do you pay a month for Insurance??



## chickeninabun (24 September 2009)

I know everyone will have a vast range of policies, but just to get an average what does everyone pay each month.

Mine is £45/month for 2 horses. One oldie (£7/month), one happy-hack (£38/month) with SEIB.







Ooo, I know I'll do a poll


----------



## fourpawswhite (24 September 2009)

£56 for two, both with Scottish Equestrian


----------



## Theresa_F (24 September 2009)

I pay annually and this year for Farra with a value of £4,000, vet bills of £5,000 with £500 excess, £2,0000 public liability was £360.  I think Chancer should be the same as he has identical cover.

I did get a quote on Petplan for the same policy and it was just £650!!!!

Needless to say, staying with Shearwater who have been very good in the past with Fleur's claims.


----------



## rema (24 September 2009)

I pay £58 a month for two horses and my 511 trailer.


----------



## chickeninabun (24 September 2009)

That sounds really good. Mine is 14yo, insured for £2k, with £4k vets fees, similar excess &amp; P.L. to yours but it's £550!! Must be fatty's age that does it then.


----------



## beutifulwobble (24 September 2009)

NFU- £35 per month inc vets, PL and some tack


----------



## Kub (24 September 2009)

£22 a month with horse-insurance.co.uk (part of E&amp;L I believe) including vets bills and public liability.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (24 September 2009)

Mine is about £88 pm, but that is for 4, all with vets and PL, one oldie, one insured for 3500, 2 companions for minimum (£500), not sure what Flicks is priced at, in fact I think she will be nothing at all on death soon as she is 20!  All tack is included - I am with Scottish Equestrian


----------



## haras (24 September 2009)

I pay around £60 for 3 with petplan.  Thats for 2 oldies and one 8 year old, all for vet bills only, with their values reduced right down.  I have BHS insurance for public liability and personal accident.


----------



## Tanta (24 September 2009)

Nothing - we dont insure. Have 4 horses and a pony, and it is just not worth it, as we are effectively self-insuring (and have third party insurance which you really do need through BE and BHS memberships...)


----------



## CPW (24 September 2009)

OMG, I pay £96 a month for one which is knackered but was a potential dressage horse with Petplan...........


----------



## debsflo (24 September 2009)

omg i pay £115 for 2 one of which has loads of exclusions my tack and trailer.have just cancelled dogs insurance going to look at reviewing horses as sound like im paying over the odds


----------



## beckieswann (24 September 2009)

NFU - £32.10. They originally quoted me £43 something but I managed to get it down.


----------



## kerrylou123 (24 September 2009)

i have all mine with petplan- have two on a veteran plan which is 3rd party, and vet fees, and one on a normal plan with LOU, including my tack, and my trailer, and is about £60 a month, with a multi horse discount. None of my horses are worth much to anybody else, but should anything happen, at least I know we're covered for 3rd party, and vet fees.


----------



## Nina76 (24 September 2009)

Mine is £30 pcm for 1 horse, ins at 4K for loss of use and includes vets plus public liability etc - locals shows and jumping, but not inc hunting or P2P

I tried to shop around this year as got annoyed with a really slow payout by the company, but found they all wanted a new 5 stage vetting cert, which would have cost me more than what I would have saved etc so decided to grin and bear it...


----------



## kal40 (24 September 2009)

I pay annually.  It cost £420 for 15.2 7yr old cob and £450 for a 17hh 7 year old WB.

I have PL/Vet Fees and LOA.


----------



## kellyeaton (24 September 2009)

I pay £25 a month with nfu and that is for everything!x


----------



## Alibear (24 September 2009)

£56 for one but that includes LOU


----------



## MrsMozart (24 September 2009)

Dizz is with NFU and her's is circa £100, it includes LOU. The other two are with 'the insurance company who shall not be named', but they are covered for less, etc. I need to get them swapped over! They're about £25 each.


----------



## LauraWheeler (24 September 2009)

I don't insure Lucy as she's nearly 20 and it's not worth it now. i used to insure her but when i read the small print i realised they would never pay out so i cancelled it. i only earn £80 a week so i can't afford it anyway!


----------

